# Anastrepha species typically inhabit highly...



## jlramirezg

Anastrepha species *typically inhabit highly* variable environments*.*
*B*uenas noches*:*
*N*o entiendo el significado de esta frase en español, mi sugerencia es: las especies de Anastrepha t*í*picamente habitan una alta variabilidad de ambientes, pero la verdad no lo creo. *L*a propuesta del traductor es: las especies de Anastrepha suelen darse en entornos altamente variables, ambas frases son distintas, por favor que alguien me explique en detalle gram*á*tica de esta frase, muchas gracias


----------



## Summer_rose

Hola jlramirezg,

Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la propuesta del traductor: "variable" es un adjetivo que está modificando a "environments". La traducción que tú propones se correspondería con una frase como:

_Anastrepha species typically inhabit a large diversity of environments_

Saludos!
Summer


----------



## k-in-sc

_"... highly variable environments (i.e. seasonal, unpredictable, or ephemeral in time, and patchy or isolated in space) where they live in close association with their host plants."_
It does sound more like "una alta variabilidad," a wide variety, as you say.
Wouldn't "altamente variables" mean environments that underwent changes (i.e. while the flies were there)? For instance, an environment that was alternately dry and wet, or hot and cold ...


----------



## Summer_rose

k-in-sc said:


> _"... highly variable environments (i.e. seasonal, unpredictable, or ephemeral in time, and patchy or isolated in space) where they live in close association with their host plants."_
> It does sound more like "una alta variabilidad," a wide variety, as you say.
> Wouldn't "altamente variables" mean environments that underwent changes (i.e. while the flies were there)? For instance, an environment that was alternately dry and wet, or hot and cold ...



Hey k-in-sc,

"Altamente variables" means indeed, as you noted, environments that undergo changes. But, from my point of view, this is precisely what the definition that you just pasted says: seasonal, unpredictable or ephemeral in time environments are examples of environments in which conditions are changing fast. So I still think that "altamente variables" is the right translation.

Cheers!
Summer


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, I took "unpredictable" to mean "in unexpected places," i.e. you never know where it's going to turn up.
I see what you're saying, but I'm not convinced. 
Maybe the OP can clarify.


----------



## jlramirezg

la verdad lo único que me queda claro es que la traduccion de esta frase no es tan fácil, pero me inclino más por "una alta variabilidad", mi razon, es por que el texto en menciona que Anastrepha la podemos encontrar desde el norte de US hasta el sur de Argentina (gran diversidad de climas), y me parece que lo de "altamente variables" lo menciona mas adelante cuando dice "... and patchy or isolated in space". por qué ambientes altamente variables no se acuña en el contexto.
mcuhas gracias por opinar


----------



## k-in-sc

"Patchy or isolated in space" would mean in isolated colonies or instances -- i.e. some here, but none over there.


----------



## jlramirezg

k-in-sc said:


> "Patchy or isolated in space" would mean in isolated colonies or instances -- i.e. some here, but none over there.



ok, osea que lo del parentesis se esta refiriendo a la población y no al ambiente?


----------



## k-in-sc

(i.e. seasonal, unpredictable, or ephemeral *in time*, and patchy or isolated *in space*)
Yes, it's referring to the bugs' distribution in time and space. 
It means infestations of these flies _come and go _ seasonally or unpredictably and are found _here and there_ (in unpredictable locations).


----------



## jlramirezg

muchusimas gracias, por la aclaración  muy amable, hasta luego.


----------

